
Twitter Invests in Connected Headphone Company - nichodges
http://recode.net/2016/01/04/twitter-invests-in-muzik-a-high-end-headphone-startup/?utm_source=Daily+Must-Reads+from+MediaShift&utm_campaign=87be92293e-Daily_Must_Reads10_24_2011&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_5371aa94a8-87be92293e-300005261
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10835416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10835416)

